# Do fish sticks make your stomach upset?



## -xSuishox- (Mar 1, 2010)

Just wonderin, cause my fiance just went home with a upset stomach, and we had fish sticks for lunch today at our day program. I'm fine, really, but my poor baby love...

Would this count as food poisoning, or an allergic reaction?


----------



## SirRob (Mar 1, 2010)

Has this happened other times he ate fish sticks? I'd say it's just food poisoning.

On another note, I hate fish sticks with a firey burning passion.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

it could either be badly cooked fish which could give stomach poison, he is allergic or his stomach just was upset and it was a coincidence you had fish before hand. Has he had stomach problems before? :O


----------



## Tycho (Mar 1, 2010)

Uhm, I think fish sticks are generally crap and would prefer not to eat them (I don't really much care for fish of any sort any more), but as for stomach upset I dunno.  Doubt it's an allergic reaction, though.


----------



## Leon (Mar 1, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Has this happened other times he ate fish sticks? I'd say it's just food poisoning.
> 
> On another note, I hate fish sticks with a firey burning passion.


 
This sums it up nicely.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 1, 2010)

Not unless they aren't cooked all the way.

Upset stomach sounds more like food poisoning or food rejection than allergies. Food allergies generally cause itching and difficulty breathing or swallowing.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2010)

If I eat fishsticks does that make me a cannibal?


----------



## Tycho (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> If I eat fishsticks does that make me a cannibal?



No, because you're not a fish goddammit.

Even if you were a shark it wouldn't make you a cannibal.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> If I eat fishsticks does that make me a cannibal?


You are a human so no. And even if you were a shark, you still wouldn't be a cannibal 'cause you're eating fish.

Edit: Darn it, beat me to it. ):<


----------



## -xSuishox- (Mar 1, 2010)

@SirRob: Actually, yes, I have heard him getting a upset stomach eating certain foods that are not properly cooked. 

@south_syde_fox: Yes, he does have stomach problems. More with constipation that ever and had to have a colonoscopy recently.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> If I eat fishsticks does that make me a cannibal?


 Your a shark and shark eats fish x3


----------



## Tycho (Mar 1, 2010)

LegendaryOuka-chan said:


> @SirRob: Actually, yes, I have heard him getting a upset stomach eating certain foods that are not properly cooked.



This isn't exactly something peculiar to your fiance, when people eat undercooked food they run a risk of becoming ill.



LegendaryOuka-chan said:


> @south_syde_fox: Yes, he does have stomach problems. More with constipation that ever and had to have a colonoscopy recently.



Fiber.  Eat more.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 1, 2010)

LegendaryOuka-chan said:


> @SirRob: Actually, yes, I have heard him getting a upset stomach eating certain foods that are not properly cooked.
> 
> @south_syde_fox: Yes, he does have stomach problems. More with constipation that ever and had to have a colonoscopy recently.


Well then, it seems that's where the problem lies, not just the fact that they're fish sticks. 

Yikes, sorry to hear about that.


----------



## Azure (Mar 1, 2010)

Sawdust and jellied fiber make my tummy upset too.


----------



## -xSuishox- (Mar 1, 2010)

Tycho said:


> This isn't exactly something peculiar to your fiance, when people eat undercooked food they run a risk of becoming ill.


 
Blame the people at our day program, they cook some of the most shittiest food there is for lunch. They have no stovetop cause it's a "fire hazard" and they cook mostly everything in the oven and the microwave. The ovens are hand-me-down, and the microwave's at least a few years old.


----------



## -xSuishox- (Mar 1, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Well then, it seems that's where the problem lies, not just the fact that they're fish sticks.
> 
> Yikes, sorry to hear about that.


 
I was scared to death when I heard he had to have one, I was like "OMFG, does he have colon cancer?! He's WAAAY too young to have one done already!"


----------



## Tycho (Mar 1, 2010)

LegendaryOuka-chan said:


> I was scared to death when I heard he had to have one, I was like "OMFG, does he have colon cancer?! He's WAAAY too young to have one done already!"



A colonoscopy is really something that should be done on a regular (yearly?) basis.  The trouble is, they cost a fair amount of money, just like any other medical procedure.


----------



## -xSuishox- (Mar 1, 2010)

Tycho said:


> A colonoscopy is really something that should be done on a regular (yearly?) basis. The trouble is, they cost a fair amount of money, just like any other medical procedure.


 
Thank God for Medicaid and Medicare.


----------



## Azure (Mar 1, 2010)

What the fuck is a day program? Are you in prison, or retarded?


----------



## -xSuishox- (Mar 1, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> What the fuck is a day program? Are you in prison, or retarded?


 
A psychosocial rehab program for adults with mental disablities. 

I'm nether in prison nor "retarded". I'm legally labeled mentally disabled by the state of North Carolina. I'm an Aspie. Asperger's Syndrome to be exact. The higher form of autism.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 1, 2010)

I swear to fucking god this fandom attracts Aspies like NOTHING else.  Fucking BIZARRE.

OP: Not raging at you, just saying... damn.


----------



## -xSuishox- (Mar 1, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I swear to fucking god this fandom attracts Aspies like NOTHING else. Fucking BIZARRE.
> 
> OP: Not raging at you, just saying... damn.


 
Tis okay, dearheart.^^ I completely understand.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 1, 2010)

it doesn't do that to me, i like them


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 1, 2010)

Did someone say fishy stick?!


----------



## Tycho (Mar 1, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Did someone say fishy stick?!



M'aiq wishes he had a fishy stick to give you.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 1, 2010)

Tycho said:


> M'aiq wishes he had a fishy stick to give you.



I bet the invisible dragons ate them all


----------



## Wreth (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't know, I don't eat them.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 1, 2010)

What is he, a gay fish?

(how did we get to page 2 without anyone saying this?)


----------



## SirRob (Mar 1, 2010)

Lobar said:


> What is he, a gay fish?
> 
> (how did we get to page 2 without anyone saying this?)


I don't watch/like South Park, but my brother made me watch that episode and wouldn't stop quoting it for an eternity. ):<


----------

